# Fur prices?



## Happy-Hooker (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wondering, what furs are going for in diffrent areas of the state for fox, and yotes? Thanks!


----------



## Happy-Hooker (Jan 16, 2012)

Disregard, found general prices in the trapping section.


----------

